# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Stomatella? Que bicho é este?

## Victor Hugo Silva

Ola meus amigos no meu aqua antigo tinha alguns e agora no meu nano tenho pelo menos um  :Admirado:  



Isto tem uma especie de casca dura, o que me da a intender e que e uma lesma com uma capa  :Coradoeolhos:  
Alguem sabe o que e isto e se é preciso tirar ou se nao faz mal.
Obrigado

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Victor,

Pela foto parece ser uma Stomatella varia. Também tenho várias no meu aquário e são benéficas visto comerem microalgas.

Paula

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Vitor
Eu tenho um desses preto que anda (desliza) que se farta, mesmo muito rápido e tenho dois assim parecidos com esse. A Sohal tem um tamanho familia já com dois anos que anda lá a passear no aquário central onde estão osm corais duros para venda lá da loja. Não sei ao certo  que é e o mais próximo que que conheço, mas não é, são os haliotes. Da experiência que tenho não estragam nada e comem algas.
Se for como os que tenho, caso pretendas retirá-lo, faz isso sobre areia para que o bicho não se possa agarrar firmemente ao substrato, ou não só poderás não o conseguir tirar, como ainda ficas a segurar a concha e o bicho desata a deslizar a toda a velocidade pelo aquário fora.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: 




> Olá Victor,
> 
> Pela foto parece ser uma Stomatella varia. Também tenho várias no meu aquário e são benéficas visto comerem microalgas.
> 
> Paula


Penso que a Paula tem razão :SbOk3:   :SbBravo:  PF vê (vejam) aqui http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2
e aqui
http://www.poppe-images.com/images/b...ategory=Shells
e aqui
http://www.poppe-images.com/images/s...atella%20varia

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá,

Parece ser uma _stomatella sp._ !  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Adalberto

:Whistle:  Eu não sei que bixo é esse... mas preocupava-me bastante mais com essas algas aí na rocha viva... bela praga...  :Whistle:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

obrigado por tudo   :SbOk3:  e em relaçao a praga de alga ja ta rasolvida pois montei um aqua mais pequeno que em breve vou colocar as fotos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Stomatella sp.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
Fui à Sohal onde tirei as fotografias abaixo daquilo que penso poder ser uma Stomatella (será :SbQuestion2: ) que lá vive no aquário prateleira central de vendas de corais duros, há cerca de dois anos. É enorme, carnuda e come algas (pelo menos não há nada que indique o contrário). Desliza muito rápidamente, é bastante activa tanto de dia como de noite, muito embora para estas fotografias modestas, tenha de ter sido "acordada" e gentilmente "empurrada" para ficar à vista o tempo suficiente para eu tirar as fotografias, após o que regressou ao seu cantinho para continuar a dormir. :SbEndormi2:  Já é uma mascote.













e lá foi de novo dormir :SbEndormi2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao me parece ser Stomatella Pedro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Nao me parece ser Stomatella Pedro.


 :Olá: Boa noite Roberto
Que será então? Vou investigar

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boa noite Roberto
> Que será então? Vou investigar
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Conheces a area de origem ? Quando primeiro a vi pensava que era Elysia (Tridachia) crispata mas olhando bem a foto estou com duvida que seja.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Conheces a area de origem ? Quando primeiro a vi pensava que era Elysia (Tridachia) crispata mas olhando bem a foto estou com duvida que seja.


 :Olá: 
Não, não conheço e penso que o João Soares (Amigo meu e dono da Sohal) também não conhecerá. Surgiu por lá no aquário provávelmente à "boleia" de algum coral. De qualquer modo com o nome que sugeriste, já é mais uma pista. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Estive ver e a Elysia Tridachia Crispata é muito diferente como de resto também indicas. Vi aqui http://www.wetwebmedia.com/seaslugsopisthobranchs.htm. Além disso esta que fotografei tem uma concha que lhe cobre a maior parte do dorso, qual haliote, e na concha tem furos como os haliotes, alinhados do mais pequeno para o maior em arco que acompanha o arco formado pelo bordo da concha. 

Vou investigar mais. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Ora bem, estive a ver aqui http://seashellsofnsw.org.au/Trochid..._impertusa.htm e pela concha também não parece. Mas aqui http://www.melevsreef.com/id/snails.html encontrei a stomatella preta que tenho.

Vou continuar mais um pouco :SbOk3: 

até já

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: De facto encontrei a preta, mas a grande não e não deve de facto ser Stomatella porque pelas conchas de stomatella que aqui http://www.gastropods.com/4/Shell_2424.html se pode ver, estas não têm furos, ora a do animal que vive lá no aquário da Sohal, tem furos na concha como os haliotes. Ora aqui http://www.aquarium.co.jp/shell/gall...nakama=mimigai neste site Japonês de malacologia (penso eu que é) apresenta conchas de muitas espécies de haliotes. Talvez usando esses nomes científicos se chegue a imagens do animal e se possa comparar. 

Acabaremos por encontrar :yb665:  .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Desculpem mas só hoje vi o Topico. É uma Haliotis asinina . Tenho uma no aquário há quase 2 anos. Prefere limpar as superficies lisas como os vidros. è activa á noite e nos aquários pode atingir 10 cm.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Desculpem mas só hoje vi o Topico. É uma Haliotis asinina . Tenho uma no aquário há quase 2 anos. Prefere limpar as superficies lisas como os vidros. è activa á noite e nos aquários pode atingir 10 cm.
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Boa noite a todos
Obrigado Rui :SbOk3:  resolveste um "mistério" aí de dois anos :yb677:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: . Sempre achei que seria haliotis pela concha mas nunca cheguei a conseguir confirmar e foi agora, aproveitando o tópico lançado pelo Victor Hugo Silva que resolvi colocar umas imagens a ver se seria stomatella ou o que seria. Agora já está, um bonito, gordo, carnudo, muito rapido e pacifico, Haliotis asinina. Obrigado

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...is/asinina.htm

http://www.abrisousroche.com/vpc//pr...a8fd23512acc3a

http://www.poppe-images.com/images/s...&max=51&page=8

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola meus amigos
nao me parece que seja igual a nao ser que venham em varias cores pois essa e malhada e a minha e bem mais feia, é rapida mas feia so com uma cor.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ola meus amigos
> nao me parece que seja igual a nao ser que venham em varias cores pois essa e malhada e a minha e bem mais feia, é rapida mas feia so com uma cor.


 :Olá: Boa tarde Victor
Peço desculpa pela confusão que possa ter causado ao colocar as fotografias do animal que está na Sohal e que ainda pensei poder ser uma Stomatella. De facto é diferente do que tens. Tu tens Stomatella e o da Sohal é uma Haliotis aisinina. Ambos são alguívoros e benéficos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Optimo e obrigado por tudo :Palmas:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boa tarde Victor
> Peço desculpa pela confusão


Pedro,

Desculpa???

Obrigado pela tua ajuda. Já aprendemos mais alguma coisa.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

nao tens de pedir desculpa eu falo por mim ja aprendi mais alguma coisa com essa confusao  :Pracima:  hehe

----------

